# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Optimizing Dark Heart of Vollus?

## Promethean

Dark Heart of Vollus is a psionic item from BoVD that gives undead a CON score of 18, but makes it so CON only affects fortitude saves(it used to also allow undead to use psychometabolism before psionics was updated).

Here's the thing is a way for undead to get a True CON score. This means effects that allow CON to do more things can theoretically apply.

So what feats, items, and abilities would be best for expanding the capabilities of this new CON score?

----------


## loky1109

Hellfire warlock?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

Persistent Ray Monstrous Regeneration? You keep your immunity to nonlethal and Monstrous Regeneration changes all damage to nonlethal. Then find a way to be immune to Fire and Acid.





> Hellfire warlock?


You're still immune to ability damage so that doesn't work.

----------


## Promethean

> Persistent Ray Monstrous Regeneration? You keep your immunity to nonlethal and Monstrous Regeneration changes all damage to nonlethal. Then find a way to be immune to Fire and Acid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still immune to ability damage so that doesn't work.


Would an undead  with a CON score count as a living creature?

Would(paraphrasing) "constitution is a stat for metabolism of living creatures" be the general rule modified by the specific case of this one undead, or would the undead type "undead are not living" be the general rule being modified by the specific of having a CON score?

I could see it ruled either way.

----------


## pabelfly

Steadfast Determination would let you use CON for Will saves and reroll Fort saves. Costs two feats unless you can get Endurance for free but not a bad option

----------


## loky1109

> You're still immune to ability damage so that doesn't work.


My bad. 
Another idea: Meldshaping.

Also Con improves rage and breath weapons.

----------


## Inevitability

> Would an undead  with a CON score count as a living creature?
> 
> Would(paraphrasing) "constitution is a stat for metabolism of living creatures" be the general rule modified by the specific case of this one undead, or would the undead type "undead are not living" be the general rule being modified by the specific of having a CON score?
> 
> I could see it ruled either way.





> Any living creature has at least 1 point of Constitution.





> Any creature with a Constitution score is a living creature. Constructs and undead are not living creatures.


I want to say that the more specific of these clauses is the latter, and that constructs and undead with constitution scores are thus still not living (with living constructs as an even _more_ specific subgroup that _does_ count as living).

----------

